
Amazon, Kobo and Sony petition FCC to exempt e-readers from accessibility laws - bramd
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/07/amazon-kobo-and-sony-petition-fcc-to-exempt-e-readers-from-accessibility-laws/
======
gcb0
there are million of solutions to presenting text to the blind... But none
that allow for the DRM requires for those devices to be profitable...

damn greed...

